# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [duvida] Comentarios sobre esta luminaria

## Olivier Fernandes

ola pessoal 

como só tenho uma hqi pensei em adquirir uma nova luminaria e gostaria que me dessem opinião sobre esta luminaria


Real light Halide lamp 1x150W+ 2x39W T5 + Moonlight 3ft

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Fernandes,

A relação preço/qualidade é muito boa!Se o negocio for vantajoso nao hesites!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

isto é assim

aqui pediram me 600 euros por uma com hqi e 2 t5 e esta fica-me por  300 euros

sera bom negocio???

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Penso que seja um optimo preço!!!
Aproveita

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Dependendo do tamanho do aquário que queiras iluminar pode ser ou não um bom negócio... não te esqueças que só tem 1 HQI.... dificilmente iluminas mais de 90 cm.... Quanto ao preço se for nova na minha opinião está dentro dos limites. Já houve neste forum calhas com 2 HQI vendidas mais barato do que isso, mas usadas.

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

o meu aquario é um percula 90 de 90 cm

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Fernandes,

A minha tem 2 hqi´s e nem chegou a esse preço! Com uma hqi consegue-se por 200 eur.

Um abraço,
Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Fernandes,
> 
> A minha tem 2 hqi´s e nem chegou a esse preço! Com uma hqi consegue-se por 200 eur.
> 
> Um abraço,
> Miguel Gonçalves


e onde é que compraste por esse preço?? :EEK!:  se é que posso perguntar...
se quiseres podes responder por MP. :SbOk3:  
um abraço.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas,

Luis enviei MP.

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Miguel, :Olá:  

Faço minhas as palavras do Luis. Como ando à procura de iluminária esse era um preço excelente :Pracima:  . Também podes responder por mp. obrigado

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Já agora também gostaria de saber onde arranjo calhas a menos de 200 com HQI

----------


## António Paes

Para evitar que este tópico se torne num " onde foi, manda-me por MP ", que tal ou ser colocado aqui a loja/pessoa onde se arranjam essas calhas por esse preço ou os interessados enviarem uma MP ao Miguel Gonçalves a perguntar onde é.

António

----------


## Olivier Fernandes

boas

mas não se esquecam que esta tem hqi t5 e moonlight encorporada

----------

